# My vivarium plants



## moricollins (Aug 12, 2019)

Here are some of my vivarium plants
Neoregelia 'tiger cub'





Marcgravia umbellata






Ficus benjamina margarita






Neoregelia 'wild tiger Grace Goode'






Pepperomia argyreia

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tyler Lawrence (Apr 22, 2020)

Very nice, where did you aquire these plants?


----------



## moricollins (Apr 22, 2020)

A few different places, some from garden centres, some from reptile stores

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 23, 2020)

I've got some Pepperomia coming hopefully next week, so I'm pretty excited for those.


----------



## moricollins (Apr 23, 2020)

pannaking22 said:


> I've got some Pepperomia coming hopefully next week, so I'm pretty excited for those.


What ones? 
I've actually started a new plant only growing terrarium

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 23, 2020)

moricollins said:


> What ones?


_P. prostrata_ "turtles on a string"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Apr 23, 2020)

Around here a lot of people put a variety of Neoregelia, the ones that turn red, in pots, often lining walk ways. A truly fabulous idea if you want to shred kids, staggering drunks, and those touchy-feely people innocent of their serrated knife 'personality'. A large mature plant is quite capable of slicing through your Levis.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## moricollins (Apr 23, 2020)

The Snark said:


> Around here a lot of people put a variety of Neoregelia, the ones that turn red, in pots, often lining walk ways. A truly fabulous idea if you want to shred kids, staggering drunks, and those touchy-feely people innocent of their serrated knife 'personality'. A large mature plant is quite capable of slicing through your Levis.


Plants have a number of uses


----------



## Arthroverts (Apr 23, 2020)

The Snark said:


> Around here a lot of people put a variety of Neoregelia, the ones that turn red, in pots, often lining walk ways. A truly fabulous idea if you want to shred kids, staggering drunks, and those touchy-feely people innocent of their serrated knife 'personality'. A large mature plant is quite capable of slicing through your Levis.


As bad as a sisal hedge you think?

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## The Snark (Apr 23, 2020)

Arthroverts said:


> As bad as a sisal hedge you think?


Agave is in a class all it's own. Not only brandishing spiked swords some pack a toxin that can cause psoriasis for the rest of your life. Some putzes plant them as ornamentals along roadsides to the delight of passing motorcyclists.


----------



## Arthroverts (Apr 23, 2020)

The Snark said:


> Agave is in a class all it's own. Not only brandishing spiked swords some pack a toxin that can cause psoriasis for the rest of your life. Some putzes plant them as ornamentals along roadsides to the delight of passing motorcyclists.


Oh I am aware, very aware. It's quite a site to see a hedge of sisal in Kenya or South Sudan, guarding against the thief and the elephant. Quite another when you have to dig that enormous American Agave out of the front yard and hope that you don't get any infamous agave juice on you...

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## The Snark (Apr 23, 2020)

Arthroverts said:


> Oh I am aware, very aware. It's quite a site to see a hedge of sisal in Kenya or South Sudan, guarding against the thief and the elephant. Quite another when you have to dig that enormous American Agave out of the front yard and hope that you don't get any infamous agave juice on you...


I missed a fantastic photo-op by seconds. House down the street from us, manicured ornamental garden with dozens of neatly kept shrubs and potted plants had an enormous agave out front leaning right into the roadway. It was an ongoing gripe with lots of people and got midnight trimmed back occasionally. Driving down the road I came up behind the municipality back hoe just as it was driving away from that house. The agave had been dug up and dumped in the middle of their lawn.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## BepopCola (May 14, 2020)

moricollins said:


> I've actually started a new plant only growing terrarium


I did this and I love it!

Also, do you happen to know what kind of plant this is:






Someone at my complex threw one (or something similar) out and I'm in the process of bringing it back to life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rhino1 (May 14, 2020)

BepopCola said:


> I did this and I love it!
> 
> Also, do you happen to know what kind of plant this is:
> 
> ...


Possibly the green version of "Begonia masoniana", definitely a similar crinkled leaf


----------



## BepopCola (May 14, 2020)

Rhino1 said:


> Possibly the green version of "Begonia masoniana", definitely a similar crinkled leaf


Here's my rescue, with tiny new growth:


I was also thinking begonia or maybe pilea.
It has red stems.


----------



## moricollins (May 14, 2020)

Mine's a Pilea "Moon Valley"

They make great vivarium plants

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## schmiggle (May 14, 2020)

BepopCola said:


> Here's my rescue, with tiny new growth:
> View attachment 344492
> 
> I was also thinking begonia or maybe pilea.
> It has red stems.


I think Pilea mollis, based on the texture and leaf shape. The new growth is looking promising

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moricollins (May 17, 2020)

A few new additions

Alocasia "Polly"



Pilea peperomioides


Philodendron "McCauley finale"



Monstera adansonii

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## moricollins (May 22, 2020)

New plant day!!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## IamNick (May 31, 2020)

My favorite of my viv plants, I love when it turns a nice blue, some form of Selagi
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
nella

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## moricollins (May 31, 2020)

IamNick said:


> My favorite of my viv plants, I love when it turns a nice blue, some form of Selagi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Could be selaginella uncilata (that's probably spelled wrong)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IamNick (May 31, 2020)

moricollins said:


> Nice! Could be selaginella uncilata (that's probably spelled wrong)


I believe that's what I bought it as, can't fully remember though, its been a while


----------



## moricollins (Jul 10, 2020)

A few more goodies  

Begonia thelmae






Begonia solimutata


begonia Maldonado



Begonia burkillii
	

		
			
		

		
	




Marcgravia sp.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moricollins (Jul 22, 2020)

Always nice when one of the plants flowers in the terrarium

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 22, 2020)

moricollins said:


> Always nice when one of the plants flowers in the terrarium
> 
> View attachment 353549


Beautiful! I've never seen these flowering before. Turns out the family has an interesting pollination mechanism.


----------



## moricollins (May 19, 2021)

Philodendron aff chinchamayense




Philodendron sp Borja ridge 



Amalophyllon divaricatum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moricollins (May 26, 2021)

Microgamma aff reptans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moricollins (Jun 7, 2021)

2 new Episcia species and a Peperomia argyreia

Reactions: Like 1


----------

